

Confirmed: Motorola Mobility acquires cloud start-up Zecter (YC S07) - mlinsey
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-20026388-94.html

======
aristus
Azingo, 280 North, 4Home, now ZumoDrive. I wonder what Motorola thinks they
are up to?

~~~
jorgeortiz85
They're trying to stay relevant in the age of iOS and Android.

------
petenixey
That's awesome news, congrats to Dave and Kevin

------
kwoks
what is the exit price?

